# Special Maltese in Rescue



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Should have stated she needs a special home in California.

Hope it is okay to cross post this here

http://www.yorkierescue.com/need.html


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Of course it's okay to cross post this.

Their adoption fees do seem a bit high, for special needs dogs, who require monthly medication.
I certainly wouldn't mind paying the fee, but it may turn others away. 

I noticed little Ellie's adoption fee $2000.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735608


> Should have stated she needs a special home in California.
> 
> Hope it is okay to cross post this here
> 
> http://www.yorkierescue.com/need.html[/B]



Itty Bitty caught my eye immediately while I have been searching for a tiny Maltese to rescue. I was so disappointed when I read in her Bio that she had to be adopted in CA. I really wanted my Maltese baby to be a rescue, but it's hard...oh, heck, impossible to find a tiny, and due to nerve problems in my spine, I am on a weight lifting restriction imposed by my Neuro. Last time I found a tiny, was Timmy, but they wanted him to be an "Only dog". ~sigh~ Believe me, he would have been a Spoiled Maltese in my house. 

Sheila


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw her yesterday. She is just precious!! :wub:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 27 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735662


> I saw her yesterday. She is just precious!!  :wub: [/B]



Oh, I can just imagine! I so wish they would consider letting someone outside of CA adopt her. We are retired, and I spent over 35 years fostering Orphaned Wildlife Babies, and I just feel like I could give this little girl some time. Lord Willing. But, I do understand they have their reasons, and I respect them for it. 

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735619


> Of course it's okay to cross post this.
> 
> Their adoption fees do seem a bit high, for special needs dogs, who require monthly medication.
> I certainly wouldn't mind paying the fee, but it may turn others away.
> ...


I would oh-so-gladly pay Itty Bitty's adoption fee, and pay for her medication, if only they would allow me to bring her to IN. I have an excellent Vet, and Purdue Veterinary Clinic is not that far away.

I hope someone in CA feels the way I feel. With love and meds and good medical care, this little one could have some time to enjoy life. It really upsets me when a breeder surrenders a baby this way. I know she's better off, but still.......

Sheila


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735619


> Of course it's okay to cross post this.
> 
> Their adoption fees do seem a bit high, for special needs dogs, who require monthly medication.
> I certainly wouldn't mind paying the fee, but it may turn others away.
> ...


I agree. Usually adoption fees are much lower for special needs dogs since they will need ongoing and expensive care.

Hopefully she will find a forever home to love her for whatever time she has. Protein losing nephropathy is such a devastating disease.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735619


> Of course it's okay to cross post this.
> 
> Their adoption fees do seem a bit high, for special needs dogs, who require monthly medication.
> I certainly wouldn't mind paying the fee, but it may turn others away.
> ...



That's what I was thinking! They have a few of the Yorkies at $800. The sad thing is people will think that it'll be easier to just go buy a dog at a pet store if they're about the same price. Especially when some people think that the adoption process is a pain in the neck. Very sad.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a thought.


QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 27 2009, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735669


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735619





> Of course it's okay to cross post this.
> 
> Their adoption fees do seem a bit high, for special needs dogs, who require monthly medication.
> I certainly wouldn't mind paying the fee, but it may turn others away.
> ...


*I would oh-so-gladly pay Itty Bitty's adoption fee, and pay for her medication, if only they would allow me to bring her to IN. I have an excellent Vet, and Purdue Veterinary Clinic is not that far away.
*
I hope someone in CA feels the way I feel. With love and meds and good medical care, this little one could have some time to enjoy life. It really upsets me when a breeder surrenders a baby this way. I know she's better off, but still.......

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Adoption fee $2000, is this a typo ??? If she needs medication on a regular basis, it is a sick dog. I would not pay that amount for a healthy dog and with all the heartache a sick dog gives you I would certainly not even think about doing this. And on top of it I am one of those that thinks that the adoption process is a pain in the neck. Don't get me wrong. I agree that there has to be some kind of inquiry by the rescue organization. But you have to stay in a certain limit. If you go too far you are missing out on good people and at the end not helping the poor dogs.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I think Itty Bitty's adoption fee was $550 but the $2000 for Ellie is beyond the reach of most of us especially the way the economy is now. Someone is only going to do that if they have a heart for rescue. If you just wanted a puppy you could find a healthy one for less than that.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww I really like Ellie. She looks exactly like my friend's dog. My friend's dog is named Ella Bean, she's only 2.5 lbs and she's a rescue from a puppy mill 

$2000 is a lot for some to pay for a rescue! I used to think $2000 was a lot to pay for even a pure bred from a breeder...and then I went to this forum and got educated. LOL A lot of people would not be willing to $2000 because of the economy right now. And most dogs with a liver shunt, even if they have the surgery, don't live for more than 7 years. And they most likely will need more surgeries as they grow older  My vet told me all this when we suspected our first maltese puppy, Imani(RIP), had a liver shunt. And the surgery in our area is $4000. :shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 27 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735696


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735619





> Of course it's okay to cross post this.
> 
> Their adoption fees do seem a bit high, for special needs dogs, who require monthly medication.
> I certainly wouldn't mind paying the fee, but it may turn others away.
> ...



That's what I was thinking! They have a few of the Yorkies at $800. The sad thing is people will think that it'll be easier to just go buy a dog at a pet store if they're about the same price. Especially when some people think that the adoption process is a pain in the neck. Very sad.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. Of course I've never heard of a rescue charging a $2000 adoption fee. And $550 for a doggie who needs ongoing medical
care, is also unheard of. I'm thinking these doggies will be in foster care for a long time. In which case, the rescue continues to pay
for the medications, and quarterly vet visits. Doesn't make sense. Find the perfect home, and ask a $50 donation. Afterall, the
new owners will be paying the costly bills from that day forward.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735783


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 27 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735696





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735619





> Of course it's okay to cross post this.
> 
> Their adoption fees do seem a bit high, for special needs dogs, who require monthly medication.
> I certainly wouldn't mind paying the fee, but it may turn others away.
> ...



That's what I was thinking! They have a few of the Yorkies at $800. The sad thing is people will think that it'll be easier to just go buy a dog at a pet store if they're about the same price. Especially when some people think that the adoption process is a pain in the neck. Very sad.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. Of course I've never heard of a rescue charging a $2000 adoption fee. And $550 for a doggie who needs ongoing medical
care, is also unheard of. I'm thinking these doggies will be in foster care for a long time. In which case, the rescue continues to pay
for the medications, and quarterly vet visits. Doesn't make sense. Find the perfect home, and ask a $50 donation. After all, the
new owners will be paying the costly bills from that day forward.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, the adoption fees are very high. After thinking about Itty Bitty's adoption fee, it would cost me that, at least, to fly out and get her, IF they allowed me to bring her home to IN. Her medical bills are going to be quite high. I know, I lost my 1st baby in '96 to renal failure, and we did everything possible to save her. And Vet bills have increased, just like everything else.

I could have easily driven to TN for Ellie, but $2,000. is way out-of-line for a Special Needs baby.

It's very sad, these little ones need to be in loving homes, NOW. 

But maybe in CA & TN, they can afford these kind of adoption fees'?  

I know here in IN, the economy is deplorable.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

You know, that's a good idea. I think I will give it a shot. I had been thinking about it, and was kind of afraid I might tick them off.

Sheila






QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735708


> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 27 2009, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735669





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735619





> Of course it's okay to cross post this.
> 
> Their adoption fees do seem a bit high, for special needs dogs, who require monthly medication.
> I certainly wouldn't mind paying the fee, but it may turn others away.
> ...


*I would oh-so-gladly pay Itty Bitty's adoption fee, and pay for her medication, if only they would allow me to bring her to IN. I have an excellent Vet, and Purdue Veterinary Clinic is not that far away.
*
I hope someone in CA feels the way I feel. With love and meds and good medical care, this little one could have some time to enjoy life. It really upsets me when a breeder surrenders a baby this way. I know she's better off, but still.......

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As I was looking and reading about each pup, I noticed Max. I swear Max and Tinker are identical twins!! Especially since Tink got a hair cut at the groomers yesterday!!! It was scary, even their temperments are alittle alike (although Max seems even more "normal" than Tink :bysmilie: )

I've been noticing very high adoption fees on petfinder recently too. And it seems it's on the special needs pups. I had inquired about two very tiny yorkies a few months back, their fees were like $900 each and they had to go together. Wow. And because of their tiny size, I feel they must have MVD or a shunt.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Super high adoption fees on dogs who are going to need constant and expensive vet care is kind of ridiculous. Here, they put the highest prices on the super cute, healthy, young pups and practically give the sick ones to whomever will take good care of them. Also, I have never seen an adoption fee over $600 here, but that might be because our vet bills are lots cheaper.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It almost makes you wonder if this rescue is for real. I often wonder if some of the rescue groups out there are really the bad guys in disguise. I know, I'm jaded!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 28 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735937


> It almost makes you wonder if this rescue is for real. I often wonder if some of the rescue groups out there are really the bad guys in disguise. I know, I'm jaded![/B]


You are right to be skeptical. I know nothing about this particular rescue, but unfortunately there are groups out there posing as rescues when in reality they are just selling dogs, usually from puppymills. :thmbdn:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 28 2009, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735938


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 28 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735937





> It almost makes you wonder if this rescue is for real. I often wonder if some of the rescue groups out there are really the bad guys in disguise. I know, I'm jaded![/B]


You are right to be skeptical. I know nothing about this particular rescue, but unfortunately there are groups out there posing as rescues when in reality they are just selling dogs, usually from puppymills. :thmbdn: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, you have given me pause for thought. I do wonder, with Special Needs babies, you'd think they would screen a person very carefully, and then be grateful that someone would be willing to take the time and spend the money to give the baby a loving home.

I can tell you, without a doubt, Itty Bitty's medical is going to be sky-high, and sadly, she will not live a long life. Been there, done that. She deserves to have family and know she is loved and cherished for whatever time she has left on this earth. And little Ellie, too.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My mom mentioned she wanted a yorkie. I sent her the link and told her if she wanted any of them, I would get them for her. We shall see!


----------

